# Paintball?



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who on here paintballs? And if so have you made your own course? What did you find useful for bunkers? At our course, we are still building but so far we have about 8 55 gallon drums, some metal, some plastic. A lot of plywood to hide behind, and a fort built. What else could be used as bunkers? Would you suggest rounduping the middle of our course about a month before we play so we can play thru the summer with no bugs? What kind of gun does everyone have? Im just trying to see who uses what for woodsball and trying to make our course(s) better. 

Thanks


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a tipman 98 custom with a camo kit on it for woods ball then a smarts part impulse with reloader b hopper and a ton of extra stuff iam trying to sell it all so pm me if your intersted and i can post pics


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Doors and tires they usually give you slicks at tire places so they can get rid of them


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

i dont paintball very often but one of the best corses i went to had dirt mounds with switchgrass about a foot tall that you could hide in 
you can hear the balls going by it is a little easyer to sneak around
there is a big mound on each side that overlooks the course


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't done paintballing yet but i have a paintball gun and we have some friends at church that want to do some paintballing with my dad and I. i think it will be awesome.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont know about you guys but i want a Bowtech arrow gun.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> I dont know about you guys but i want a Bowtech arrow gun.


Ive seen those things before...wow too bad there well over 200 dollars. I have played paintball a few times...i enjoy it alot.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

there is a shade tree section on top and in it has some stuff with airsoft and paintball correct me on the name if im wrong. it sounds pretty sweet for your course and here is a ******* answer you could make one out of an old bed mattress and spray paint it or whatever to your liking and i have no paintball gun im more into the airsoft stuff.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

never mind the thread is gone on the shade tree :mg:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I do, i use a spyder piolt. we have a nice course made of some old box deer stands


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

i built a woods ball course. we used tires, trees, tin roofing, camo netting, and doors. I've go a tippman alpha black with electronic hopper


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

we built our course using anything we could find. we had bunkers made out of snow sleds and stacked wood. 55 gal drums are the best though and plywood


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

jmr450 said:


> i built a woods ball course. we used tires, trees, tin roofing, camo netting, and doors. I've go a tippman alpha black with electronic hopper
> 
> View attachment 726436


nice gun dude. I was thinkin bout getting one of those but went with tthe 98 custom. I got mine pimped. Stock, red dot, Freak barrel, Cyclone feed, expansion chamber, starfire bolt, response trigger, double trigger, and im workin on getting a hose too so i dont have to connect my tank to gun. Well actually I dont have the cyclone feed or stock yet but I ordered em. hahha

Oh and I forgot, we have two doors and some tables, also have a tractor tire that we put like tyvek over the hole to keep water out so its not a breeding ground for mosquitos. The mounds of dirt with switchgrass sound like a good idea, and thats easy enough to do... Thanks for some ideas guys!

Also one of our courses got logged so there are some big tree trunks to hide behind. Thats an all natural course because of that, it is close to my favorite


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

jmr450 said:


> i built a woods ball course. we used tires, trees, tin roofing, camo netting, and doors. I've go a tippman alpha black with electronic hopper


Coulda spent that money on a nice bow...............


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to play paintball until I got into archery then i sold my gun to pay for my bows


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i used to paintball 
we would just run around the woods behind my house or some of my buddies would come over and we would build corses out of anything like horse feeders a big peice of foam so old playhouses (for little kids from when i was little)


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i play but we just play the woods straight up the way they are jumpin behind trees and in creeks and junk....but if you wantin to biuld like a speedball course maybe you cold make some frames out of pvc then strech tarps arround them and zip tie em shut to make bunkers and stuff


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


> i play but we just play the woods straight up the way they are jumpin behind trees and in creeks and junk....but if you wantin to biuld like a speedball course maybe you cold make some frames out of pvc then strech tarps arround them and zip tie em shut to make bunkers and stuff


wow.... That might work.. Creative


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> wow.... That might work.. Creative


thank yah.....im thinkin bout biulding a ground blihind with the same method


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


> thank yah.....im thinkin bout biulding a ground blihind with the same method


wow you are full of good ideas... That would be perfect cuz then you could stand in it cuz you decide how tall it is.... Awesome. Im too tall being 6'5" for regular ground blinds so that is the perfect idea


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

dont use a tarp for a blind use a camo cloth material a tarp will make a ton of noice in a slight breeze


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

PSE.Stinger said:


> dont use a tarp for a blind use a camo cloth material a tarp will make a ton of noice in a slight breeze


Ill find something but cloth wont be good, it will get wet and get mold on it.... Im gonna use fishnet and stuff it with leaves and stuff too


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> wow you are full of good ideas... That would be perfect cuz then you could stand in it cuz you decide how tall it is.... Awesome. Im too tall being 6'5" for regular ground blinds so that is the perfect idea


yeah i know what you mean im 6' 2" myself


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

PSE.Stinger said:


> dont use a tarp for a blind use a camo cloth material a tarp will make a ton of noice in a slight breeze


it would be noisey but it would be water proof and after its there a couple weeks game will be used to the noise


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

yea thats true i like huntin out my hangs on more anyway ha


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i use large pipes like the ones in hyperball for a snake. the drums r good, but i also use pallets. they r unlimited for me, i know a guy with a business that has over 200,000 extra, so he likes it when i use them. they are great. i have a proto slg with a dye rotor, and that works good for that, but sometimes for woodsball, i have fun with my tippman 98 custom with a flateline and i snipe people out.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I used old pallets, plastic drums, wooden spools for the speedball course I built.


I'm old and aint played in awhile so all my markers are older. A custom built e2 cocker with a electric valve(not a single WGP part on it), automag, and 4 stacked tube blowbacks.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> I dont know about you guys but i want a Bowtech arrow gun.


+1 those things are awesome!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> +1 those things are awesome!


ya, but as soon as u get bunkered with an e gun with one, u r probably going to derail ur bow, and it is tough to shoot those with a mask on


----------



## BearElement5 (Oct 7, 2009)

Tipman A-5


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> ya, but as soon as u get bunkered with an e gun with one, u r probably going to derail ur bow, and it is tough to shoot those with a mask on


I can see what you mean.


----------

